# Games you WANT to love... but they make it difficult



## Daniel Kay (Apr 14, 2010)

You know those games.
Ones you picked up because they looked neat, or are the next in a series, or you played into a bit. But suddenly you notice a bitter aftertaste, despite the game being good something keeps chewing on that, bugs, oversights, glitches, gameplay flaws, story suddenly getting thin, you know the stuff.

Those are the games you just *WANT* to love but they make it difficult to love them.


I recently stumbled over that phenomenon after getting *Gothic 3* on a magazine DVD. Installed, played aaaannnd... ran into problems. While the game world looks sweet and it actually doesn't play half bad the combat system is simply abysmal, you only attack very slow, every little poke you get cancels your own attack even if it was almost 99% finished and you can't even do basic stuff like JAB with a sword (they have a pointy end for a reason) or use a shield until you trained that skill.
All this makes Gothic 3 feel like a nice try that goes down on something like that, I really only had fun with it after cheating all stats into maximum and using a godmode cheat because you don't get slapped down every 2 seconds.


The next game I noticed this on is *Alone in the Dark 5*. After seeing the first part of a "lets play" I thought it doesn't look that bad and bought it, was only 4â‚¬ so not a big loss if it was crap. Turns out the game is actually pretty good... that is until the glitches and simple gameplay oversights come into play.
Controlling the character is clunky at best, you can only really control well in first person mode which the game constantly forces you out of, controls are overloaded and not very well "combined", you run out of inventory space fast (despite your jacket also having pockets which could hold smaller items)... Really a lot of this could have been fixed with a bit more polishing, that and a few of the bugs that creep up now and then.


Now thinking back this happens in quite a few games, *Oblivion* counts into that category as well, I'd like to "love" that game but it just has too many misses. *Morrowind*, while bordering there too, manages the leap into "Games I love despite their shortcomings".
*GTA 4* sadly falls into "Would like to love" category, the game world is wonderfully done, controls despite being a bit buggy here and there are good... but it just doesn't feel right, not lastly owning a huge chunk of that to the DRM methods used.

Also a lot of game mods kinda go there like "Metroid Redesigned", a romhack that completely redesigns the game world of Super Metroid, beautifully done but the mod is HARD AS HELL. And I'm not talking "you just have to focus a bit" hard, more like "Kaizo Mario World" hard, which sadly takes out a lot of the fun. Plus a few oversights can leave you trapped in one area without any possibility of continuing or tracking back far enough to let you stock up (For those who tried the mod I just say "Norfair Run").


A lot of those are still "good" so to say but without all the flaws they could be excellent. And sadly oftentimes, looking at the reviews for AitD, some of the more minor issues can jump up into full out unplayable and not just major bugs, some things that could really have been easily fixed, like making the lighter which becomes ESSENTIAL in later chapters a permanent item, but you can drop it meaning you have to replay 3 chapters to get it.


What are your experiences on that field, please note that this is VERY subjective, while I personally say "Alone in the Dark is a good game with flaws" others outright HATE it and seeing as to how buggy it can be (it crashed on me once in the opening) I can't blame anyone for feeling that way.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 14, 2010)

Way of the Samurai
An excellent web of concepts marred by a bland/unrealistic combat system and really confusing out-of-time characters.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

Tales of Symphonia 2

The first one was so epic I just kept trying to persuade myself the sequel was good... in vain.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 14, 2010)

Gears 2... storyline i HAD to follow, but multiplayer sucked.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 14, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2. See Joeyyy's post for reason.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2010)

3-D Sonic games.

Starfox games too.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

Dungeons and Dragons: Tactics.

It's D&D! It's a tactical turn-based RPG! This should be awesome! Why is it not awesome?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Red Steel, It was hella fun, until I had to sword fight. >:C


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Apr 14, 2010)

I have to say MAG. A crazy ass concept, 256 people in a single match. The ps3 Is capable, but the revs and their servers aren't. Lags like he'll at launch as I beleive it was rushed. Haven't played for a month and don't know if it's improved or not


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 14, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 4. It just lacks the same feel, I think, as the other games. It feels more  like a straight shoot-'em up, which I despise. The mapping is terrible,  and lacks any sense of direction. This is the first game I'm finding  myself getting turned around and having no clue where to go. And the  third game was set in a mostly featureless jungle.

I hate how useless the camo is in this game. The cutscenes go on far  longer than necessary. Yes. I get it. Drebin likes war. Can we move on?

I may end up just watching the cutscenes on YouTube, as I mostly bought  this game for a resolution to the plot (or a continuation because of the  two PSP games announced, but whatever.)

Shame, because it looked like a great game from what I had seen.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Ninja gaiden.  

TOO FUCKING HARD OMFG

I mean, I'm a ninja and they expect me to kill a FUCKING HELICOPTER????


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 14, 2010)

Breath of Fire III


Ibuuyk said:


> Tales of Symphonia 2
> 
> The first one was so epic I just kept trying to persuade myself the sequel was good... in vain.


The newer Tales games are like that.


----------



## Liam (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like the OP is using PC gaming.
I've been using a console for newer titles (Not RTS's) and the PC for older games and a few select ones.
I never had an issue with GTAIV, it just got old after a while.  Also, games that 'pioneer' new systems like the DS and Wii get a bit gimmicky.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Red Steel, It was hella fun, until I had to sword fight. >:C



From what i've heard, the sequel is a massive improvement.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 15, 2010)

Dead Rising. The concept sounded great: Tons of weapons, a huge area to explore and hordes of zombies, but I didn't like the save system, and I've always had a problem with game-wide time limits. Maybe sometime I should try it again.

Also, strategy games. All of them. Whether its something like Starcraft, Theme Park or whatever, I just freeze up and feel totally lost with all of them. Sometimes I worry there's something wrong with me or something.


----------



## Riley (Apr 15, 2010)

Unreal Tournament 3 - I've been playing games made by Epic since Epic Pinball back in the mid 90s, and have been a fan of the Unreal line since I played UT99 when I was 7.  When UT3 was announced I got really excited about it.  And then UT3 came out lacking everything that made 99 and 2004 great.  Slow gameplay, boring graphics that reeked of Gears, terrible music, and poorly designed levels (at least the ones that weren't bad remakes of UT99 levels).  All that, and the inclusion of some god-awful, half-assed storyline that was completely unnecessary.  UT3 sucked out what little respect I still had for Epic after they'd made Gears.

It's kind of sad to see the game company you were brought up on go to shit like that.


----------



## Barak (Apr 15, 2010)

*Splinter Cell Conviction*

Where....is....my......fucking.....INFILTRATION ?!


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 15, 2010)

Guitar Hero world tour.

I waited so long at patiently for that game, but the crappy ps3 online servers and the constant want for an actually CHALLENGING song (Satch Boogie excepted) ruined it for me.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 15, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII
Story get decent a ways in.(nothing great but decent)
Battle system is fine too.

Just dosent feel like a rpg at all.
Seems like a action game with a sort of turn based battle system.
Guess if it was called something else besides final fantasy might of liked it better.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 15, 2010)

The halo games (2 and up). Good storyconcept, cool enemies, good gameplay, and overall quite easy to like.

What ruined it? Online play! Screaming 8 year olds that claim to be 17 and lagg.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

red alert 3

not saying more


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 15, 2010)

final fantasy XIII
i wanted this to be a good FF game again... its such a disappointment ._.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 15, 2010)

Resident Evil 5.

Don't ask. Even on demo I got Sheva killed within 3 minutes. 

Nice game, but I was destined not to able to play it.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 15, 2010)

Golden Sun 2 GBA don't get me wrong it's a good game....but. Why all those puzzles, if I wanted a puzzle game I buy one....but in an RPG pure crazy.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 15, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Golden Sun 2 GBA don't get me wrong it's a good game....but. Why all those puzzles, if I wanted a puzzle game I buy one....but in an RPG pure crazy.


*Mega gasp* I LOVE Golden Sun 1+2, Back to the topic, The new ratchet and clanks for PS3, Where..the ...hell...is my...ONLINE! Ratchet and Clank games rule at online game play, look at deadlock, on second thought, don't. Up your arsenal was awesome though.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Why all those puzzles, if I wanted a puzzle game I buy one....but in an RPG pure crazy.


Don't most RPGs have puzzles? It's what breaks the monotony of dungeons.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 15, 2010)

Tales of the Abyss. I gave it so many hours but the characters were bad and the dialogue was terrible and the pacing was horrid and then I'd be like "screw this" and the game would go "WAIT LOOK SOMETHING INTERESTING HAPPENED" and I'd give it another 5 hours etc etc.

Also Crisis Core. The game got SO TEDIOUS after a while and the cutscenes made me want to claw my ears out. bleeeh


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 15, 2010)

Resident Evil 5. What an uncharismatic, uninventive game. Even the pretty parts are ugly, and I never liked Chris even way back in Resident Evil 1.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 15, 2010)

I wanted to enjoy C&C4.

I did. I really wanted to love that game.

But it's not even a fucking C&C game. It's an abomination ;___;


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Specifically, the multiplayer.

Seriously, the game is beautiful, the sound design is astounding, and all the elements of a really awesome game are all right there. But the game is plagued by hit detection issues, graphical glitches and slowdowns, random crashes, horrifically unbalanced weapons (M60 machine gun = death to all, and get this, it's what MEDICS unlock, so they can heal themselves and revive others while mowing everything down), and hackers who (after downloading any of the available free hacks from a Google search) go undetected because the game isn't updated often enough. Further, team balancing doesn't exist currently, and in servers with specialized scripts to force this, you can end up getting kicked off the team with your friends and not be able to switch back (it only allows you to switch teams once per game; Even if the team balance goes the other way, you can't switch back).


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 15, 2010)

Nightcaster. when spiders drop down, it makes me jump everytime and sometimes I end up pulling the cord out of the Xbox. The save points are so far apart that I can't just stop when ever I want to. The end is kind of sad too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Red Orchestra.

I love realistic shooters, and that one's probably the most realistic one on the market that still has enough in it to not be frustrating as hell. But the community is completely dead and the few servers that are still up are impossible to get into because everyone on them are insanely good and pop you from across the map the second you peak out a window. 

My friend that bought it with me and I still had fun with it, but I felt that if we bought it at launch forever ago it would've been so, so much better.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 15, 2010)

Unreal Tournament 3, SL, Warcraft 3, The Ship, Black and White 2...

Most of them at least LOOKED like they had some good things going for them but... concept and execution are two different things.



YES SL IS A FUCKING GAME


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Dead Rising. The concept sounded great: Tons of weapons, a huge area to explore and hordes of zombies, but I didn't like the save system, and I've always had a problem with game-wide time limits.



This^
And the fact that the bosses are nearly impossible to kill, even though they are normal people. 

Another game is Blue Dragon, it's a well done RPG, but it's extremely time consuming and tedious.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, how could I forget? GTA 4. I mean, its GTA! Its awesome!
Exept for one thing....

"NIIIKOOOO! COUSIN!!!!!!!!!"

ugh!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Dungeons and Dragons: Tactics.
> 
> It's D&D! It's a tactical turn-based RPG! This should be awesome! Why is it not awesome?



Cuz it's on console... D&D doesn't fit well with video games.



Perverted Impact said:


> Breath of Fire III
> 
> The newer Tales games are like that.



I know, I still think Tales of Phantasia's the 2nd best Tales of =/



SirRob said:


> Don't most RPGs have puzzles? It's what breaks the monotony of dungeons.



Yea, but in Golden Sun, dungeons breaks the monotony of puzzles.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

Exunod said:


> I wanted to enjoy C&C4.
> 
> I did. I really wanted to love that game.
> 
> But it's not even a fucking C&C game. It's an abomination ;___;


 Explain please D: I want to get it and such, and it looked like a High-Res Tiberian sun. HOW'D THEY FUCK IT UP?


----------



## Onewing (Apr 15, 2010)

Sonic on the PS3 & 360 had godawful loading screens, I _want_ _to_ want to love it but just can't.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 15, 2010)

Onewing said:


> Sonic on the PS3 & 360 had godawful loading screens, I _want_ _to_ want to love it but just can't.



Which one? ... Or both? :roll:


----------



## Runefox (Apr 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Explain please D: I want to get it and such, and it looked like a High-Res Tiberian sun. HOW'D THEY FUCK IT UP?



I haven't played it, but as I understand it:

-It includes DRM that requires you to constantly be connected to EA's severs in order to even play single player. If you disconnect, it pauses the game - After a set period of time, you're booted out of the game and lose your progress.

-It removed much of the base-building and harvesting/production mechanics that made C&C C&C. It's more focused on combat, and on smaller numbers of units, and resource gathering is done simply by holding an objective.

-They made it into Dawn of War. It's a direct effort to generalize the game for a wider audience.


----------



## FaSMaN (Apr 15, 2010)

Fallout 3: I started the game, liked it, got trough the training, got out of the underground base , just to find that the story just abandoned me it had no clear direction and rats where stronger, uninstalled it and never looked back.

Doom3: It was suppose to be the sequel to my most favourite game of all time (still playing the iphone ports of Doom2 till this day) the game was way too dark, had too much repititive gaming , and was way too linear to actually enjoy,and never mentioned the previous 2 games, did have fun with the chicken chain saw mini game though...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I haven't played it, but as I understand it:
> 
> -It includes DRM that requires you to constantly be connected to EA's severs in order to even play single player. If you disconnect, it pauses the game - After a set period of time, you're booted out of the game and lose your progress.
> 
> ...



God fucking dammit.

All the needed to do is re-make a Tiberian sun or whatnot with modern graphics and a few minor gimmicks and shit, and it would be golden. Oh like C&C 3 was. that was fun, why didn't they just make more addons for it like they said they would? 

Fucking twats.


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (Apr 15, 2010)

MMmmmm.... Multi Users in Middle Earth. Based on JRR Tolkien's books. The diversity of what you can become in the game is amazing, with the right set up you can make yourself more powerful than anyone else in that game. You can do everything alone practically. I love it cause its a text based MUD. So you have to use your imagination! Im currently not playing for 2 weeks because im reworking my fav char on the game to be unbeatable. In 2 weeks Ill be working for the top of the warlord list (theres 3 sides, 1 good 2 different evils[3 sided war OMG]) and the best part is its FREE. Ive been playing it for almost 10 rl years, and Id have to say it never gets old. There are always new challenges to meet and new things to learn in that game. We're always looking for new players but I must say this is a game FOR THE GODS. If you dont have the time and dedication to put into this game DONT PLAY IT, ITS FAR MORE COMPLICATED THAN WOW. The site is fire.heig-vd.ch if you want to read up/play. Ill be back on in 2 weeks, and Im looking for followers because most of the people on there are newborn idiots. Once i get 9-15 followers on that game I WILL RUN IT. Which is entirely what Im looking for. Its not like I already dont, because of my mentality I know almost everything thats going on in that game. I am only limited by what characters I have  PM me if you want to hook up on the game, Im looking for only foxes wolves dogs and dragons here. The rest of you arent capable of it, but u can definately try. But you'll just be fodder imho. Good luck


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I know, I still think Tales of Phantasia's the 2nd best Tales of =/


WAT.


----------



## Onewing (Apr 15, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> Which one? ... Or both? :roll:



Ah got a point there I tried the 360 one but so frequent like zooming in on one character with one line of text, then another loading screen to pull the camera away.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, but in Golden Sun, dungeons breaks the monotony of puzzles.


Eh. I grew up with Zelda so I love puzzles in my games.

No dungeon is complete without giant cubes that you have to move around in order to progress.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> WAT.



Wut, it's awesome.  Go Arche~


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

Thief.  I just can't get it working well enough on my computer to actually enjoy it. 

Civil War Generals II, meanwhile, I have formed an opinion of:  It's great.  But, moreso than Thief, is a bitch to get working.  Meaning even less playing, which means less fun being had.

Command & Conquer series.  Its got some good story, but... I just can't play that style of game.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2.

Runefox's comment on the medics sums it up. They aren't too bad though.
I HATE NOOB MEDICS RUSHING OUT TO REVIVE YOU IN FRONT OF A TANK. 2 DEATHS 1 TANK.

Seriously, I could make sweet lovin' to that game if it weren't for that.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 15, 2010)

Rock Band. (bad song choices)


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait. I should be hating NFS carbon's online playing. 

It doesn't work.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

A Gamestop employee convinced me to buy "Chaos Wars" (PS2 $35). So I was reading the booklet on the way home and the game looked hella' fun... 
Then I play it and the first thing I notice: the voices are TERRIBLE. Seriously switch to Japanese voice overs before you start...
Now I'm playing a game where I have to read subtitles, and it's not even fun... 
Then when I tried to sell it back? Five dollars, store credit! *ragequit*


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 16, 2010)

Onewing said:


> Ah got a point there I tried the 360 one but so frequent like zooming in on one character with one line of text, then another loading screen to pull the camera away.



I meant which game. There's been two next-gen Sonic games, both met with unfavorable reception.


----------



## Xavier Foxx (Apr 16, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII  -- Dissapointing. Combat sucked....AUTO ATTACK FTL


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I haven't played it, but as I understand it:
> 
> -It includes DRM that requires you to constantly be connected to EA's severs in order to even play single player. If you disconnect, it pauses the game - After a set period of time, you're booted out of the game and lose your progress.
> 
> ...



Scrin were removed, storyline is very underwhelming both in length and story, and techtrees are replaced with 'leveling': Essentially, you don't get the entire game's units unless you play a bunch of skirmishes or online games. I beat the nod campaign and am only a level 11 Nod commander (of 20). So Ive beaten everything and I would still have to invest like 9 hours of skirmishing to fully 'unlock' the game.

Honestly, it's not that the game is *bad*. It's that the game sells itself as a sequel to the Tiberium Series and then flings EVERYTHING everyone likes about the Tiberium series out the window. It's that there is no mention of them removing an entire race and storyline. It's them taking the tactical value out of the game by creating hard counters and identical unit tables across the 2 factions. It's that the game looks like it's going to be a continuation of what you know and love, and it was changed and replaced with a shitton of superfluous elements for no real reason. In appealing to a wider audience, they have damned their fans. Just check any games website and read the customer reviews.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

Any of the Tomb Raider games.

I just _can not care_ about Lara and her vauge quest to find her mother who was stolen by fairies or something.

And they're all pretty much the same thing... They're fun at first, with great interactive scenery and little hidden places to explore...but I can't finish.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 16, 2010)

Another one I just thought of, System Shock.


----------



## CFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> A Gamestop employee convinced me to buy "Chaos Wars" (PS2 $35). So I was reading the booklet on the way home and the game looked hella' fun...
> Then I play it and the first thing I notice: the voices are TERRIBLE. Seriously switch to Japanese voice overs before you start...
> Now I'm playing a game where I have to read subtitles, and it's not even fun...
> Then when I tried to sell it back? Five dollars, store credit! *ragequit*





> *A Gamestop employee*



Well, _that's_ the problem right there!


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2010)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

Such a terrible game to take it seriously.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2010)

Bernkastel said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl.
> 
> Such a terrible game to take it seriously.



2/10

Try harder and GB2/ making Marth a sandwich.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> A Gamestop employee convinced me to buy "Chaos Wars" (PS2 $35). So I was reading the booklet on the way home and the game looked hella' fun...
> Then I play it and the first thing I notice: the voices are TERRIBLE. Seriously switch to Japanese voice overs before you start...
> Now I'm playing a game where I have to read subtitles, and it's not even fun...
> Then when I tried to sell it back? Five dollars, store credit! *ragequit*



Ahahahaha!

I was a GS employee and I think everyone who picked up that box I warned about how terrible the voices are and that it wasn't worth it. Did you know that the voice actors are actually just relatives of the head of the company that distributed that title in the US?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Ahahahaha!
> 
> I was a GS employee and I think everyone who picked up that box I warned about how terrible the voices are and that it wasn't worth it. Did you know that the voice actors are actually just relatives of the head of the company that distributed that title in the US?


He said it was comparable to Fire Emblem...That pig fucker! >:C

Oh well that Gamestop was shut down and replaced with a Hot Topic or some shit like that and he probably lost his job. >:3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> He said it was comparable to Fire Emblem...That pig fucker! >:C


He might not be too off.


----------



## Zerig (Apr 16, 2010)

Star Wars: The Old Republic, it looks good, but why does it have to be an MMO. I don't enjoy screeching 12 year olds yelling PWND and NEWB. And it's just not KotOR.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He might not be too off.



But Fire Emblem has something that Chaos Wars lack, the ability to make me sit through the game...

Also Voice acting for Chaos Wars was "an hero" bad... WAAAAAAAY fucking worse...


----------



## zesty (Apr 17, 2010)

Final Fantasy 8 - I hated the story and the characters were unbearable to watch.

SSBM - I really want to like this game, and I do play it with my friends from time to time, but I just find it to be a really boring, button mashing festival.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 17, 2010)

Borderlands.. and pretty much a scad of FPS. I suck at them because I periodically get nausiated while playing them and I have no sense of what's happening around me.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Persona 4

I'm just terrible at it, is all.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Persona 4
> 
> I'm just terrible at it, is all.



Don't be a hero and play hard mode!!! D:

Actually that game's probably one of the best I played last year, but yeah it can be terribly hard :C

Just read hiimdaisy's take on the plot and you won't miss anything really


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Mercenaries 2: World in Flames

It could of had so much going for it, but they somehow failed to capture the epicness that was the first game. 


I don't know why it isn't very good, I can't put my finger on it, but I just can't like that game too much.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 17, 2010)

Dragon Age Origins: Awakening: YAY DRAGON AGE!!! ...WTF WHERE IS THE STORY?!

Borderlands: Story?

Fallout 3: Stooooory?


...I like story driven games. Dragon Age Origins gave me that. However, Awakening set up a story and went fuckin' NO WHERE with it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Just read hiimdaisy's take on the plot and you won't miss anything really


Better than the actual game? Quite possibly so.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> Dragon Age Origins: Awakening: YAY DRAGON AGE!!! ...WTF WHERE IS THE STORY?!
> 
> Borderlands: Story?
> 
> ...



Fallout had somewhat of a story, but it was a game where you had to know the lore of the world. And to actually understand the story you had to listen to audio logs.  so many audio logs.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 17, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Fallout had somewhat of a story, but it was a game where you had to know the lore of the world. And to actually understand the story you had to listen to audio logs.  so many audio logs.


There was no push to do the story. :/ Like..after the vault it was like: ...K..

I like extremely story driven games.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 17, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> And to actually understand the story you had to listen to audio logs.  so many audio logs.


 So...many...logs...


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Barak said:


> *Splinter Cell Conviction*
> 
> Where....is....my......fucking.....INFILTRATION ?!



It's not Splinter Cell anymore. Somewhere along the lines, Sam Fisher was killed and replaced covertly by Jason Bourne.

Other titles of recent memory include:
Far Cry 2 (Only picked it up recently)
Wanted to love it, but characters were awful, Story was close to non-existant and although the combat required a lot of the player, the AI wasn't always with it and although having lots of dudes evertwhere may have been somewhat more realistic and interesting. it made travelling around the game world a bitch to the point Combat became tedious.

Avatar The Game.
As a movie tie-in-game, no surprise it's less than great. But this game fits perfectly in this thread because I WANTED to love it SO MUCH. and I could see where the potential was! But alas, rushed to shelves it was. The straw that broke the camels back? The lack of the advertised Day-Night cycle. Might not be a big deal, 'cept for the fact it's constantly day time in a *glow in the dark jungle.*


----------



## Myoti (Apr 18, 2010)

Hrm, hard to think of a lot I didn't like but wanted to love lately. I guess maybe Protoype.

I mean, I enjoyed, it wasn't really a _bad_ game, but it just felt a bit unpolished in areas, and felt like I was missing something in the end. I guess it becomes the difference between me "liking" and "loving" a game, so it still counts (and then I played a demo for Infamous and realized it was Sly Cooper 4 with LIGHTNING powers, and now I have to play; sorry Prototype, I tried as much as I could ;-; ).

Oh, and it wasn't until after I bought Prototype and started playing it that I noticed the large, blaring ACTIVISION logo on it. Yeah, how did I miss that. Guess you were a lucky game, otherwise I would have probably just passed you over completely... >_>



> Resident Evil 5.


Ya know, I never had a big problem with this game, but only as long as I was playing Co-op. Daggumit Sheva STOP SHOOTING BARRELS YOU HAVE A KNIFE, SHEESH.



> Unreal Tournament 3 - I've been playing games made by Epic since Epic Pinball back in the mid 90s...


Aaahahaha. Gonna nerd out Game Designer style here for a moment. I'm actually okay with the game itself (probably since I've yet to play the other ones, derp), but our school ONLY teaches the UT3 engine, and daggum is that one mess of a program.

Having to rebuild everything everytime you want to test one little change in your level, BSPs have fritz out on me more times than I can count, and sometimes things just _don't plain work_.

They recently changed over to the Unreal Dev Kit, which is marginably better. Oh, aside from the fact that they only updated it to the December version, so all the really cool stuff we could from the other patches? Yeah, school's not doing for at least another six months or so. Thanks (and off to Unity Engine I goooo~).


----------



## Onewing (Apr 18, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> I meant which game. There's been two next-gen Sonic games, both met with unfavorable reception.



Silver's one.


----------



## )X( (Apr 19, 2010)

Halo 3.

I don't mean that I don't like Halo 3, but it just never made me go "Woah!" like the first two games did. I like the multiplayer quite a bit, though.

Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Absolutely nothing appealed to me, aside from some of the humor.

Half Life 2
I can not think of a reason why I didn't like this one. =/

Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2
Ghost Recon has gone no where good after the first few games, GRAW 1's multiplayer was fun, but not GRAW 2s.

Call of Duty: World at War
Boring all around. I not once felt like I was playing anything I hadn't played before. The multiplayer was not good either.

WoW.
WoW was kind of fun, but when I asked myself "What about it is fun?" I was struck nil with an answer.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare. It's a great game from the first 30 minutes I've played. Then the giant monstrosities with sewed up faces appear and I turn the game off.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 20, 2010)

Dantes inferno. I was like IM GONNA GET THIS GAME OH YEAH AWESOMNESS, then I say some gameplay on youtube and it was a shitty god of war ripoff. Was hugely dissapointed.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

Legend of zelda phantom hourglass and spirit tracks...

I wanted to know what happened to link and tetra but the touch screen controls may work well but aren't as good as ye ol d-pad. And in spirit tracks... 
nintendo: OH! I have an idea, let's completely SKIP the original Link and Tetra from wind waker, (even though their second adventure sucked) and just skip another 100 years into the future!!! Oh and let's add a NEW method of annoying transportation, but let's make it much harder to go on specific paths by setting pre set out ones!

I mean honestly... I really would have thought it would have been neat to draw a track and have actual SPIRIT tracks appear to go along that path.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

At first, I thought this game was on par with the second coming of Christ. Unfortunately, the game's short campaign and ludicrous storyline really killed the SP experience for me. The multiplayer was fun for a while, but it was so similar to MW1that it got boring and irritating quite fast. That, combined with some truly outstandingly bad ideas (akimbo, tac nuke, etc.), made playing online a chore for me, . It certainly didn't help that it had an online community second only to the cess pit that is Halo 3.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Legend of zelda phantom hourglass and spirit tracks...
> 
> I wanted to know what happened to link and tetra but the touch screen controls may work well but aren't as good as ye ol d-pad. And in spirit tracks...
> nintendo: OH! I have an idea, let's completely SKIP the original Link and Tetra from wind waker, (even though their second adventure sucked) and just skip another 100 years into the future!!! Oh and let's add a NEW method of annoying transportation, but let's make it much harder to go on specific paths by setting pre set out ones!
> ...



I liked the time-skip and the new Link and Zelda in Spirit Tracks, admittedly, but I know what you mean about the rest, it's a valid argument.

(though I loved ZH's ending, even if it technically was just LA again... maybe that's why I liked it, lol)


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

I loved wind wakers ending the best of the zelda games, I still need to finish spirit tracks however to see if the story works out good.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 21, 2010)

For some reason I can't finish any of the Devil May Cry's... 
I mean
- the game's not hard
- Dante's fuckin' hawt
- He's also a smartass
- It's violent as all hell
 ...but for some reason the game doesn't do it for me...


----------



## Zydala (Apr 21, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I loved wind wakers ending the best of the zelda games, I still need to finish spirit tracks however to see if the story works out good.



heck yes! WW was such love. especially that ending. ;.;



			
				Bloodshot_Eyes said:
			
		

> For some reason I can't finish any of the Devil May Cry's...
> I mean
> - the game's not hard
> - Dante's fuckin' hawt
> ...



I saw some clip of him smashing through some window on a motorcycle or something in-game and decided it wasn't for me. (or am I crazy and this doesn't happen?)

Also I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE TO FILL YOUR DARK SOUL WITH LIIIIIIIIIIGHT (what am I fighting foooooorrrr)


----------



## Vriska (Apr 21, 2010)

WoW.
Too much yiff and nerds.


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 21, 2010)

Lemme see... aaaaaah yes, the good old Myst-series (1 to 5!). They are so insanely beautiful but why are those puzzles so Ã¼ber-insanely friggin hard??? You need an IQ larger than Einstein to solve those puzzles!!!! The one thing you truly need is a very good Walkthru or else you won't be able to actually finish it!!!!!


----------



## xcliber (Apr 21, 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2

Everyone in my L4D guild/clan bought it. I watched the trailers and gameplay videos and thought it looked pretty cool. They persuaded me to get it and am regretting it because I suck at it. I want to like it, but I can't have fun with a game that I just plain suck at.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

mario and luigi partners in time.
It didn't feel the same without the roaming capabilities you had in the original superstar saga :/ and I liked the gba sprites better for some reason.


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy 13...I'm enjoying the story, but good God... So. Much. Walking.

Dragon Age: Origins, I've played, and loved, most of Bioware's games, but I just can't get into this game for one reason or another.


----------



## RaichuMorph115 (Apr 21, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 1.
I got my 360 for X mas in 09 but when I found out I got L4D I thought it was going to be one of the best...but I was wrong.  Halo 3 was WAY better to me, L4D had no storyline whatsoever which is one of the things I love about gameplay.  It's worth playing it to find out what cool stuff happens next, but in L4D you just go around in a group of 4 with random endless pistols and nothing cool happens. You get swarmed then the tank appears out of no where and nearly destroys you.  That ends my rant for now....o rant over!  Why do they just want to tear you apart and not eat your brains, when instead they should be slowly crowding around you in massive numbers while all you have is a shotgun/chainsaw to fight them off? 

This concludes why I dislike Left 4 Dead.

Halo 3 was better....but not ODST.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadly Alone in the Dark has kicked itself even harder in the "want to love, BUT" territory by having damn epic in game events but crashing my computer, twice.


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

champions online

you could tell they were forced to make it a wow-clone


----------



## Alexis (Apr 24, 2010)

I know what you guys mean about games that should be cool but aren't but I have to say some reviews are based on "Games everyone else understands but me" or "Games I wish I was good at but am not".

I have to agree with some there, *Gothic 3* is pretty hard to get used to if you haven't played the first two and Alone In The Dark (The most recent one) looks kinda awesome but the controls are so 90's.  The X (BtF,2,3,TC) games too, the first one looked crap but played well, the following ones look awesome but have storylines written by two year olds.

I'm honestly confused by reviews calling COD and GoW multiplayer crap, and I've seen so many reviews calling a games storyline farfetched as well... considering its a fantasy... in a game, tbh its more like the reviewers *are reassuring themselves that COD:MW2's storyline won't come to pass* .

Anyway, if you wanna flame me feel free to PM me and keep this thread clean


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 24, 2010)

Alexis said:


> if you haven't played the first two and Alone In The Dark (The most recent one) looks kinda awesome but the controls are so 90's.



Oh I'm still kinda torn on AitD, on one side, this game is frikkin EPIC, and it pulls it off awesomely, I had quite a few jaw droppers... but on the other hand it's a glitchy, buggy and control scrambled mess.
So I'm between "This is one of the most awesome games I every played" and "This fucking bugfest cost me 4â‚¬"... but thanks to the latest crash that killed 2 hours of game progress I'm a bit more on the "this is crap" side currently 

This truly earned its place in games you want to love but which won't let you that easily. If they had kept it in development maybe half a year longer to iron out the worst bugs and overwork the controls it would be up in the top 100 of this decade (in my opinion at least).


----------



## LeoTen (Apr 25, 2010)

Xenosaga Episode 2 looked like a good game, so I had decided to get it, but I was saddened by what I found in it.  Poor voice acting, and the battle system was difficult to work with, and on top of that, you only had so many recovery items to work with.  It made the game so difficult for me. >:

Luckily, they made up for Episode 2 by coming out with Episode 3. :3  Now that was fun. x3


----------



## Garrus (Apr 25, 2010)

I think Afterburner Climax on XBL Arcade.

I love jets, I love aircraft and high speed dogfights especially when they're arcadey but Afterburner just feels like the game can't be completed without extra options to reduce damage and extra continue coins for the "Game Over - Continue?" screen.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Eternal Sonata for the 360

The reviews I read said it was a really good RPG, but I'm unsure if I wanna buy it


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Apr 27, 2010)

Star Wars: Force Unleashed

The trailer made it look like the epitome of epic. I got sick of it in 20 minutes of watching a friend playing it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

Perfect Dark Zero.

On one hand, it's the prequel to one of my favourite FPSes ever. On the other hand, it feels incomplete, has a tacked on _singleplayer_ and has so little flexibility for multiplayer options. :[


----------



## Flatline (Apr 29, 2010)

Silent Hill 4. I had it for PC, but I uninstalled it after 10 minutes. The controls were awful. I mean, REALLY. Then I got it for PS2. The control problem was gone, but I immediately ran into another. The combat. I don't know why, I just can't get used to it.
Then I sold my PS2. End of the story.

I may give it another go in the future, because it was the scariest of all SH games. The Ghosts were freaky as hell.


----------

